

Ask HN: Domain name in an ipv6 address - happyman

facebook.com resolves to: 2a03:2880:10:1f02:face:b00c:0:25
2a03:2880:10:8f01:face:b00c:0:25
2a03:2880:2110:3f01:face:b00c::<p>Are there any ipv6 address' where the domain owners have been able to get their entire domain name?
======
jameswyse
It would be cool to have a website or script which helps find words or
sentences in a given ipv6 range.

I did find a blog post[1] about this by Pingdom in 2009

[1] [http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/02/06/ipv6-playtime-hiding-
sen...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/02/06/ipv6-playtime-hiding-sentences-
inside-addresses/)

------
mooism2
The face:b00c is within the /64 that you'd get as an ordinary residential
user. Really it's just a question of your domain name being readable in hex.

